# Lower back pain and and sore legs



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,

I've started Menopur injections this week (3rd one this evening), but for the last couple of days I've had lower back pain that extends down my right leg mostly. I thought I might have overdone it with yoga the other day as I found the cobra position more difficult than usual and it hurt my back.

But I just wondered if anyone else has had any pain after injecting with Menopur? I am injecting in the thigh.


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi cherries, not sure what the pain is but just wanted to let u know not to overdo it with exercise as it can affect the number of follicles produced. I threw myself into  yoga, ashtanga and all sorts to get thru the stress of treatment but only produced 4 follicles. I have low amh which also played a part but I'm sure if I hadn't done as much exercise I would gave got a few more follicles....
Just had a thought actually that in cobra ur extending ur belly and as there's a lot going on down there it might be over stretching things.
Wishing u the best of luck with everything


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Cherries, I am having the same problem, I did my 4th injection last night and my lower back has been hurting for about a day, its really uncomfortable - also have a constant headache. Am trying a hot water bottle! Good Luck Xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Sarah

I know someone else having IVF and she had lower back pain too, whilst injecting, but when I spoke to the fertility unit at the hospital, they said it wasn't a known side effect. Mine has felt stiff and uncomfortable, and I've had sharp pain down my legs. Also felt stiff in my upper back and neck which has given me some grief.

Have you done any exercise at all? The F unit told me it was more likely caused by the yoga I did last week. I do have my doubts though as it was only a 20 min session of Barbara Currie's Power Packed Yoga, and I didn't think I'd overdone it. I don't know. Maybe I did :-/

How are you getting on with your protocol? I was meant to start Cetrorelix tomorrow but they don't want me to start it now til after Mondays scan :-/ I have to take it with me to the hospital and if I have it there, it's going to throw out my plans as I'd then need to do it at the same time every day, which isn't going to be convenient as I'll be at work!!



Sarah36 said:


> Hi Cherries, I am having the same problem, I did my 4th injection last night and my lower back has been hurting for about a day, its really uncomfortable - also have a constant headache. Am trying a hot water bottle! Good Luck Xx


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Cherries,

No I haven't done any exercise apart from walking, I usually run but decided to calm it down for treatment. I haven't had this feeling before on my 1st cycle or the one I had in Jan that got cancelled because of a cyst. I am on the highest dosage and already feel a bit swollen which I hope is a good sign so put it down to that.
Seems quite common when I googled it but I only have lower back pain not the neck and leg you are experiencing.
Good luck on Monday Hun, I have my first scan on Wednesday followed by a trip to London for neuprogen treatment as I have lining issues. It's going ok so far, still feel emotionally stable which is good! The headache I am putting down to the Viagra which they also gave me for my lining, headache is the only effect women get!!
the hot water bottle seems to help and I am going to get a back massage too to see if that eases it,

Xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh I was just reading your signature details, it sounds like you've been through the mill a bit Hun! Fingers crossed this works for you, IVF as well as the lining issue treatment. How did you find out your lining was too thin, which test deduced that?

My dosage is 225 as I'm on 3x75ui of Menopur, so not quite the highest, I expect that's around 300 is it? So no wonder you feel swollen already. I do think it would make sense to have lower back ache because things are going on more than usual down in that region of the body, so it must have some effect hey. I've had a bit of a headache but put it down to computer use and not sleeping very well due to the back pain. I'm not on Viagra so it can't be that haha - made me laugh when I read that you were on that. I would have no idea it'd help with lining  

I've been a bit tearful this week but I've put it down to the sciatica rather than hormones  

I haven't got a hot water bottle, maybe I should have looked for one today doh. I had a paracetamol before bed last night, after having a warm bubble bath and that seemed to help it a bit. Also asked my sis today if she had coping mechanisms as she suffered with it during pregnancy. But she didn't :-( except for getting her boyfriend to massage the inflicted area and that helped it a bit.


----------

